# Snuggly Oakley



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley LOVES her new snuggle sack. It is so luxiurious. I am gonna order another one I think. They were out of the pink hearts fabric so she asked if I wanted it in all pink, and I said that was fine. I seriously can't get over how much Oakley loves it, though.

She's really drugged up so the pics aren't the cutest but you can see how much she LOVES it 







































Is it time for pizza yet?











Hmmmph.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So cute! She looks so nice & kozy in it.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

ooooo how pretty & toasty!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww, so nice to see Oakley being spoiled  Looks like she is VERY comfy in there!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Ooh, where'd you get it? How awesome! She looks great even drugged


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Ooh, where'd you get it? How awesome! She looks great even drugged


I got it at Home of the Shaggy Chic Mink Collection, she shipped it really fast, too. I'm gonna get another one I think, because Oakley LOVES it. The opening stays open enough that she knows she can go in it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's gorgeous!!!! She looks out of it love her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww she looks ultra glamorous!!!!!!! :love1:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

That's gorgeous, I love it.

Poor oakley looks like she's feeling really sorry for herself. 

Bless her shes gorgeous x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Even when she's drugged up, she's still a little cutie! Hope u start feeling better Oakley :love2:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Poor Little Miss Oakley, she sure has a fantabulous place to relax and heal!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I love those snuggle sacks!!! Is that the Tiger Dreamz 3 in 1 Trundle? I have 2 of those. Lori sent Lexie one for her Birthday, and we loved it so much that I bought the pink and white hearts. They are so comfy! Oakley looks so sweet all cozzied up in there.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she looks so cozy!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! She is just too cute....even drugged up! Love the cuddle sac!!! I would have to see this after I JUST purchased one for Mia....Like 10 min ago


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

God love her! She does look like she loves it! and it looks so darn comfy! I think I will get one for Honey, but not for a while (we are just coming into summer here)!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Oh I love those snuggle sacks!!! Is that the Tiger Dreamz 3 in 1 Trundle? I have 2 of those. Lori sent Lexie one for her Birthday, and we loved it so much that I bought the pink and white hearts. They are so comfy! Oakley looks so sweet all cozzied up in there.


I dunno if its Tiger Dreamz? Its the pink mink one but goodness only knows if they changed the name. But its a 3 in 1 supposedly (I can't imagine why you'd just lay it flat tho LOL). She was out of the pink/white hearts fabric, but I am thinking I might get a lavender one, or a blue one...we'll see, she likes girly colors better!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I dunno if its Tiger Dreamz? Its the pink mink one but goodness only knows if they changed the name. But its a 3 in 1 supposedly (I can't imagine why you'd just lay it flat tho LOL). She was out of the pink/white hearts fabric, but I am thinking I might get a lavender one, or a blue one...we'll see, she likes girly colors better!


They are really nice! Great quality and wash very well! I can't imagine laying it flat either. Kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it? The pink & white hearts is a different type of material. I have the Lavender one, and the pink and white hearts. The lavender is "shaggy" like the Pink Mink, but the heart one is a real soft type material. I'll take some pics of the ones we have. 

Lori gave me a tip on washing them. She said wash in warm, dry on air or low. The shaggy type ones will get stiff if you dry them hot.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> They are really nice! Great quality and wash very well! I can't imagine laying it flat either. Kinda defeats the purpose, doesn't it? The pink & white hearts is a different type of material. I have the Lavender one, and the pink and white hearts. The lavender is "shaggy" like the Pink Mink, but the heart one is a real soft type material. I'll take some pics of the ones we have.
> 
> Lori gave me a tip on washing them. She said wash in warm, dry on air or low. The shaggy type ones will get stiff if you dry them hot.


I wonder if they work together b'c the lady I got mine from is named Gloria (Home of the Shaggy Chic Mink Collection), but it sounds like they have the same stuff...hmmmmm. She told me to NOT put them in the dryer at all, she keeps re-emphasizing it, which I find funny. There is not much Oakley truely likes so its worth what I paid for the bed for her, but I'd love to see pics of yours! Also tell me what you paid haha, I paid a lot! you can PM me if yo udon't want to post it, but if I can get one for a little less I wouldn't complain


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like the same things. Maybe she just makes a replica of the Tiger Dreamz? Yep, the dryer will ruin them. Especially the shaggy type materials. They are quite pricey. About $60.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

A bunch of adorableness!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, sounds like the same things. Maybe she just makes a replica of the Tiger Dreamz? Yep, the dryer will ruin them. Especially the shaggy type materials. They are quite pricey. About $60.


Okay, that's what I paid. I looked at the material though, and it is pretty expensive so I don't feel totally ripped off lol. They are gorgeous and I'm just happy she likes it, she hasn't been out of it since she's been home other than to eat, potty and sleep in her crate. Which is why I want another one, so one can be washed and one can be used.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, they are really worth the price. I don't blame her for not getting out of it. :lol: Don't you wish we had their lives for just one day? :lol:

How did she like the MS bed? Didn't Paula get one too?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kristi, so you got the one that is shown above the pink one with the hearts right? I may have to get one, haha.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> How did she like the MS bed? Didn't Paula get one too?


I did, yes! They love it!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Is there room for more than 1 pup, do you think Kristi? What size did you get?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's nice, isn't it! I wondered if you ever got it, and thought I saw within the last few days in a thread that you did. You guys never posted pics? You need the Snuggle sack.  Peer pressure. :lol:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww way too cute! She looks so comfy - wish I could crawl in and join her.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> It's nice, isn't it! I wondered if you ever got it, and thought I saw within the last few days in a thread that you did. You guys never posted pics? You need the Snuggle sack.  Peer pressure. :lol:


It's awesome, I love it! I got lazy with posting pics! haha. I should take some. I love the high back as Roo tends to jump into her bed when she's running and playing so the high back gives her a nice cushy back. Plus, another thing I love is that it's really roomy so I can put two blankets in there for them (they like to burrow) and they still have lots of room.  Love that aqua color too. :hello1:

You're right too, I need the snuggle sack. hee hee. I love the all pink one. It's gorgeous and looks so cozy, plus it seems the fluffy round opening keeps it open enough so they can get it easily. I've been looking for a snuggle sack like that!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> It's awesome, I love it! I got lazy with posting pics! haha. I should take some. I love the high back as Roo tends to jump into her bed when she's running and playing so the high back gives her a nice cushy back. Plus, another thing I love is that it's really roomy so I can put two blankets in there for them (they like to burrow) and they still have lots of room.  Love that aqua color too. :hello1:
> 
> You're right too, I need the snuggle sack. hee hee. I love the all pink one. It's gorgeous and looks so cozy, plus it seems the fluffy round opening keeps it open enough so they can get it easily. I've been looking for a snuggle sack like that!


You need to take pics! I love the high back too. It's like a big ole' sofa or something. :lol: It is very roomy, isn't it! You can put 4 or 5 Chi's in that thing. :lol:

The snuggle sacks are awesome! I think the lady that made Kristi's rolls the top down which keeps it opened a bit? That is nice! We are really bad influences on each other when it comes to all this Chi shopping stuff. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> You need to take pics! I love the high back too. It's like a big ole' sofa or something. :lol: It is very roomy, isn't it! You can put 4 or 5 Chi's in that thing. :lol:
> 
> The snuggle sacks are awesome! I think the lady that made Kristi's rolls the top down which keeps it opened a bit? That is nice! We are really bad influences on each other when it comes to all this Chi shopping stuff. :lol:


I know! lol. I'm getting bad now, I just bought more Winter clothes too. :toothy5: When I saw the MS bed was 45.00 I thought it was a little bit pricey, but now I see the snuggle sack for 55.00 and don't really bat an eye. That can't be good! :lol: In retrospect it makes the bed seem like a steal though. haha. Oh well, there are worse things to spend your money on right?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the small size I got might be a tight fit for more than 2 Oakley's, but for either of your pups on their own they'd be fine  She does have one on e-bay right now you can bid on for $38 that no one else has bid on, in the pink...u might just get lucky~! I wanted it right away so I paid full price lol.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

And pS, I just ordered a 2nd one so...god I have a problem. E-bay "cuddle sack" and the pink one will pop up


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Kristi, so you got the one that is shown above the pink one with the hearts right? I may have to get one, haha.


I did but I asked for her to leave the roses off as mine would just chew at them, and that would annoy me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> And pS, I just ordered a 2nd one so...god I have a problem. E-bay "cuddle sack" and the pink one will pop up


My name is kristi and i'm a chi-shopaholic! :laughing8:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I think the small size I got might be a tight fit for more than 2 Oakley's, but for either of your pups on their own they'd be fine  She does have one on e-bay right now you can bid on for $38 that no one else has bid on, in the pink...u might just get lucky~! I wanted it right away so I paid full price lol.


Oh nice! I'll have a look. Thanks.  Why does she offer them cheaper on ebay, that's so annoying.

Did you get another pink one or something different? 

I was wondering if I should maybe get the bigger size so they could both fit though, hmm... On sizes she mentions two 5-6 pounds, but that may be in reference to the medium/large? I assume yours is the 20 by 20?

_Our custom-made convertible snuggle cuddle sacks come in a teacup/toy size (20"by 20") and medium/large (30" x 25"). Please request size which may be slightly more than the BUY IT NOW price listed. Perfect for pets up to 25 lbs. or TWO 5-6 lbs._


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Why can't everything I want on Ebay just be buy it now? :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I really don't think 2 would fit in the 20 x 20, because once you roll it up a bit, unless your chis REALLY like each other...do yours pretty much always snuggle together? If so I'd go w/ the bigger one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the lavendar one she has


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I really don't think 2 would fit in the 20 x 20, because once you roll it up a bit, unless your chis REALLY like each other...do yours pretty much always snuggle together? If so I'd go w/ the bigger one.


That's true about rolling it up, hadn't thought of that. And they do usually snuggle up together, yes.



flippedstars said:


> I got the lavendar one she has


Nice!


----------

